

The Future of Data Storage - Racetrack Memory - surendra_sedhai
http://www.ibm.com/ibm100/us/en/icons/racetrack/

======
pwg
In the late 70's and early 80's this was called "Bubble memory"
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_memory>.

None of the hype surrounding the technology ever materialized then, which may
be why the name change, to avoid the old stigmas.

